# Audrina Patridge - 2011 Heart Truth's Red Dress Collection in NYC - Catwalk 09.02.2011 (55x)



## Mandalorianer (10 Feb. 2011)

​


----------



## Q (11 Feb. 2011)

hat sich für den Laufsteg also wohl noch ein bisschen was runtergehungert.  :thx: für das flotte Mädel. Rot steht ihr ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Punisher (11 Feb. 2011)

eine umwerfende Frau


----------

